# West Chester Bass Pro



## got2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

This was approved by the Board of Trustee's at there last meeting.

*Motion to approve service agreement among West Chester Township Board of

 
Trustees, Bass Pro Outdoor World, LLC, Scott Street Partners-X LLC, and ARC

 
SWWCHOH001, LLC for the use of tax increment financing for public improvements

 
for the extension of Civic Centre Boulevard and ancillary intersection improvements in

 
substantially the same form as attached and to authorize the Township Administrator to

 
execute said agreement and if necessary make non-substantive changes with Bond

 
Counsel and Law Director approvals*


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Whats that mean?.... Are they going to start building it


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL thats all legal mumbo now if you could explain in english would be great


----------



## mattman1341 (Apr 7, 2014)

It all translates to money. I hope if they ever do build it that it's the biggest, baddest bass pro ever. Otherwise I'm happy with the the one we got. Too much competition with cabelas and Dicks in West Chester anyway.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Well.... just went to bass pro... talked to an employee and he said they are waiting on the cabelas deal. If it happens "which it most likely will" according to him.... bass pro will not open a west chester store..... but open one in Lawrenceburg instead....WTF?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I would not compare dicks to bps or cabellas. I would compare the low end gear at dicks to wal mart.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL now thats funny Dicks to Wallymart.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

cali2ohio said:


> Well.... just went to bass pro... talked to an employee and he said they are waiting on the cabelas deal. If it happens "which it most likely will" according to him.... bass pro will not open a west chester store..... but open one in Lawrenceburg instead....WTF?


As in Lawrenceburg Indiana? say its so


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

That employee is full of it Cabela's isn't selling. I work at Cabela's . Think about it if they where to sell why would Cabela's keep building new stores.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

BPS would keep both entities seperate.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Ted Dressel said:


> That employee is full of it Cabela's isn't selling. I work at Cabela's . Think about it if they where to sell why would Cabela's keep building new stores.


We will see.....


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Ted Dressel said:


> That employee is full of it Cabela's isn't selling. I work at Cabela's . Think about it if they where to sell why would Cabela's keep building new stores.


Surprise!! http://nypost.com/2016/03/24/cabelas-hunts-for-potential-buyer-in-bass-pro-shops/


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Ted Dressel said:


> That employee is full of it Cabela's isn't selling. I work at Cabela's . Think about it if they where to sell why would Cabela's keep building new stores.


http://www.journal-news.com/news/news/local/bass-pro-shops-in-bid-to-buy-cabelas/nq9Sb/

There have been many reports in financial sites about a likely sell of Cabela's and BPS is the likely buyer.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Copied from the West Chester news letter dated 5/4/2016

In light of these big development projects at the Streets of West Chester and announced plans for Bass Pro Shops at the intersection of Allen Road/Windisch Road and Civic Centre Boulevard, the Township is moving ahead with the Civic Centre Boulevard extension project with construction to start this year.

Civic Centre Boulevard - the primary access road to The Streets of West Chester directly off Union Centre Boulevard - will be connected to Allen Road opening even more development opportunities. Township leaders have planned for the road project for several years with intent to move forward when development demanded.

West Chester Board of Trustees voted in April to partner with the Butler County Engineer's Office and affected property owners to advertise for bids for the project.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Up here in Boston Twp, we are supposed to get a new Bass Pro this fall, but ground not broken yet, heard if Cabelas deal goes through, they will build in Mentor.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

RickH said:


> Copied from the West Chester news letter dated 5/4/2016
> 
> In light of these big development projects at the Streets of West Chester and announced plans for Bass Pro Shops at the intersection of Allen Road/Windisch Road and Civic Centre Boulevard, the Township is moving ahead with the Civic Centre Boulevard extension project with construction to start this year.
> 
> ...


Once again...... whats this mean??


----------



## mattman1341 (Apr 7, 2014)

cali2ohio said:


> Once again...... whats this mean??


Someone had said in another thread that b.p.s. Wanted another road built but the city wanted them to pay for it. Maybe they held out ground breaking for the access road?


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

cali2ohio said:


> Once again...... whats this mean??





mattman1341 said:


> Someone had said in another thread that b.p.s. Wanted another road built but the city wanted them to pay for it. Maybe they held out ground breaking for the access road?


Bingo !


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

TIC said:


> http://www.journal-news.com/news/news/local/bass-pro-shops-in-bid-to-buy-cabelas/nq9Sb/
> 
> There have been many reports in financial sites about a likely sell of Cabela's and BPS is the likely buyer.


Wheres the anti-trust folks on this one? Talk about limiting the competition! #1 buys #2. Is there even a #3?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wheres the anti-trust folks on this one? Talk about limiting the competition! #1 buys #2. Is there even a #3?


 # 3 Field and Stream ?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wheres the anti-trust folks on this one? Talk about limiting the competition! #1 buys #2. Is there even a #3?


Gander Mountain?


----------



## mattman1341 (Apr 7, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Wheres the anti-trust folks on this one? Talk about limiting the competition! #1 buys #2. Is there even a #3?


Hamilton bait and tackle?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I guess so? Competition for big box outfitters seems pretty limited. Field and Stream is new on the scene Possibly a flash in the pan IMO. Nothing that sets them apart from what I've seen. Not sure about market share.. Some quick research:

Academy Sports & Outdoors 
Cabela's Inc. 
Dick's Sporting Goods Inc. 
REI 
The Sports Authority 

To me, as far as fishing and boating its BassPro and Cabelas and of course the mom and pops. West Marine in some markets? I dunno, just doesn't seem like a good move for us consumers. I want more competition not less.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Academy is a southern business. They are moving North i think in Lexington or Louisville area now. Lower overhead than the bigger box stores. The only place that i would buy any tackle when i lived in Houston. That place rocks.


----------



## mattman1341 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sports authority is going under I believe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

> I want more competition not less.


Competition is everywhere now. If you're on this site you are looking at the competition you want. I bet 2 or 3 times a week I see someone post that some store is ripping them off or they are price gouging because they can buy this or that somewhere online cheaper than at...(name a store)
They next day you see someone complaining because....(name a store) only had a very limited inventory of some sale item or had very limited options or not enough variety.
If everyone want these stores they better support them or you'll see even more consolidation among the giants.

As much online shopping as there is I often wonder how any stores stay in business.
Personally I like BPS and hope they stay in their current location, all these little satellite Cabela's are very disappointing to me.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it getting built or not??


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Has BP broken ground ? No but for what it's worth a higher up at the local store said the latest news was they were authorized to renew the tags on the BP coming soon semi-trailer/sign.

Does than mean BP can't cancel the build ? No but from what I have heard since it was originally announced they where going to build a new store things seem to be moving forward. Slowly yes but forward.

At the same time I have heard scuttlebutt that the rent on the present location was really low trying to keep the mall viable so other than it being a small store I'm sure the low overhead makes it possible that they are not in any hurry to move just yet.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

If BPS wanted to they could just buy the entire old Forest Fair/Cincinnati Mills/Cincinnati Mall, tear it down and build a huge regional "destination" store. They've got the money, LOL... Just think of what they could do with that entire footprint of property there. If they decided to stay at their current location, I'm sure the mall ownership would let them remodel/expand into some of the unused mall space to make a larger store. As far as online shops, Tackle Direct and Tackle Warehouse are "ok". As most know, F&S is owned by Dick's. F&S is basically a Dick's Lodge on steroids.

I'd hate to see Cabela's bought out by Bass Pro. Each store has certain store brand items which are better than the others. Brand name stuff is the same, it's finding the cheaper price. Depending on who has it in stock locally, items on sale, etc., will determine where I'll buy it. Sometimes you can find basic stuff at Wally World where the regular price is 50% cheaper than most of the big box places.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

RickH said:


> Has BP broken ground ? No but for what it's worth a higher up at the local store said the latest news was they were authorized to renew the tags on the BP coming soon semi-trailer/sign.


Devil's advocate, here. Maybe the tag renewal means that the trailer is going over the road shortly. Not necesarily a positive sign.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

EStrong said:


> If BPS wanted to they could just buy the entire old Forest Fair/Cincinnati Mills/Cincinnati Mall, tear it down and build a huge regional "destination" store. They've got the money, LOL... Just think of what they could do with that entire footprint of property there. If they decided to stay at their current location, I'm sure the mall ownership would let them remodel/expand into some of the unused mall space to make a larger store.


Maybe Forest Park is the Issue! 





cincinnati said:


> Devil's advocate, here. Maybe the tag renewal means that the trailer is going over the road shortly. Not necesarily a positive sign.


What ever.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

RickH said:


> Maybe Forest Park is the Issue!


Could be and wouldn't surprise me. BUT, Forest Park needs businesses to move to/stay in Forest Park. If FP City Council is either that stubborn and/or stupid, serves them right. Another SNAFU with that property is, and I'm not sure how much of a % is in each, that property stretches across both Forest Park and Fairfield. So it sits in both cities. Recently, a whole bunch of new stuff started going in on Winton Rd. and South Gilmore both North and South of 275. Seems to have added a little pep to the general area and more consumer traffic.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

EStrong said:


> Could be and wouldn't surprise me. BUT, Forest Park needs businesses to move to/stay in Forest Park. If FP City Council is either that stubborn and/or stupid, serves them right. Another SNAFU with that property is, and I'm not sure how much of a % is in each, that property stretches across both Forest Park and Fairfield. So it sits in both cities. Recently, a whole bunch of new stuff started going in on Winton Rd. and South Gilmore both North and South of 275. Seems to have added a little pep to the general area and more consumer traffic.


To many problems that a big new mall didn't fix when they built it. If I was Johnny I wouldn't build there and I didn't.


----------

